# Sideloading Apps in FreeTime



## sylbaris (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm a teacher with EL (English Learner) students, and I was hoping to be able to use the new $50 Fire as a reading/translating tool for my students.  I've sideloaded Google Translate just fine, but I can't figure out how to give the students access via FreeTime.  Has anyone figured out a workaround to giving FreeTime accounts access to sideloaded apps?  Or, even better, is there an Amazon app that works as well as Google Translate?

On a largely unrelated sidenote, I'm very disappointed in the fact that I can't give students access to downloaded/synced audiobooks.  While Text-to-Speech is nice, highlighting the words as it goes is the real winner when it comes to the Kindle App with Whispersync.  Oh well.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Probably no way to side load apps to the 'child' accounts. It is pretty locked down, by design.

But yes, it is unfortunate that audiobooks cannot be shared via Child Profile. I think they probably wanted to make it as simple as possible, but I don't think they've gone far enough in their thinking. For example, where it would complicate storage management (audiobooks are huge), if they figured out how to stream it over wifi (as Echo does), it could be pretty transparent. If they restricted it only to 'immersion reading' they would not have to provide a full audiobook interface, etc. 

I'd send a request to kindle-feedback.


----------

